# dell optiplex gx620 vista drivers



## bogs (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello to all Dell technical support team

i'm new here i got Dell Optiplex Gx620 and presently running 32 bit windows 7 home premium i'm planning to use Windows Vista Home Premium but i dont know where to get the drivers for 32 bit windows vista .. can anyone please help me and guide me where to get 32 bit windows vista drivers. i'm not good in computer technical aspect so please do it slowly ... thanks ... my email add: _Removed_
truly yours 

bogs


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Why would you want to go backwards from Windows 7 to Vista ( pardon the language )

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## bogs (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello sir SIMPSWR

First of all ... THANK YOU VERY MUCH .. for the reply i go to Dell Support Site as you have advise me to go ..ENTERED MY SERVICE TAG ... however ... there is no other choice for OPERATING SYSTEM .. only for Windows XP ... Windows 2000 .. Linux ... Windows NT ... NO CHOICES FOR ... WINDOWS VISTA ...
As to your question why i would like to go BACKWARD while i'm already using and running Windows 7 .... because ... this is the only operating system that does not require drivers ... already .. pre-installed .
I just would like to experience Windows Vista operating system ... how it works compare to other operating system.
Sir SIMPSWR ... is there any other way to get Windows Vista Driver for my unit Dell Optiplex GX620 ... with... service tag ... 8YS4D2J ... 

RESPECTFULLY YOURS,

BOGS


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can look in Device Manager for the details of the devices and google for vista drivers. Some of the Windoiws 7 drivers will likely work.


----------



## bogs (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you sir SIMPSWR

I will do that ... maybe i will also try the trial and error principles ... thanks for the advise and i will let you know after i have done all thru google search ...Regards and more power to you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bogs (Aug 26, 2010)

www.getpcmemory.com/drivers/download-dell-optiplex-gx620-desktop-pc-windows-xp-vista-drivers/

Sir SIMPSWR

The above website is one source for the Vista Driver of my Dell Optiplex GX620 ... i got some drivers but its not complete yet i'm still trying to google to find more ... 

I will let you know soon if i find some more ... regards


----------

